# Ampersand im Jdom-Element



## Samson_Miller (21. Mai 2008)

Ich möchte in einem XML-Dokument in einem Element als Wert eines Attributes ein "&" einfügen. Als Encoding habe ich "ISO-8859-1".


```
Element element = new Element("Elementname");
element.setAttribute("Ampersand","&");
```

allerdings wird das Zeichen in dem XML-Dokument dann immer als "& a m p ;" (ohne Leerzeichen) dargestellt. Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Faruun (23. Mai 2008)

Probier mal #&38;

Gruß,
Faruun


----------



## Samson_Miller (23. Mai 2008)

Daraus wird dann:

"# & a m p ; 3 8 ;" (ohne Leerzeichen)


----------

